# Surf Report



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone have a surfside report?

Thanks in advance


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Loaded up by the jetties this morning.


----------



## GregO (Aug 18, 2005)

Surf is looking good, anyone getting them? Plan to give it a try tomorrow, and not sure whether to try Seawall, West end or Surfside and may have to hop around a bit. It seems one of those general areas will pay off better than the other, and on rare occasions it might not make a difference. Got into them on July 29 on Galveston West end, caught 5 on topwater up until 10:00 and one red. Lots of bait and big shrimp in the water. Tried the west end again on Aug 15 and not too good with just a few small ones and plenty of skipjack which matches other reports I heard about. There were some good catches from the seawall though. May not be many good opportunities left for this season.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

yup, I'm playing hooky tomorrow as well. hope for the best


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

I ran out of the Freeport jetties today and tried - water was not right. Maybe coming in and better tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## FishEatMoney (Jun 12, 2018)

We are in a beach house right on the beach in Galveston. By the KOA campground. Don’t know much about the area or surf fishing in general but gonna give it a whirl


----------



## GregO (Aug 18, 2005)

Hit the West end yesterday. Water is really clean, but not quite super clear which makes it more challenging for artificial. Managed to get two keepers on topwater early and then a couple more on gold or silver spoon later in the day further out about 11:00 closer to low tide. As I was pulling a topwater away from a seagull, I was thinking a trout might think this bait is real if a bird is chasing it and then it happened, as I was pulling the lure away from the bird, a trout took it. Altogether, 4 keepers around 17in, and about 8 more smaller ones on spoons, a couple spanish mackerel. On the last trip I had to battle with the skipjacks and this time it was sharks, 20 to 24 inches, caught 3 or 4 and lost some lures too.


----------

